# How can I make ViewNX the default in Windows?



## RockDawg (Jun 28, 2008)

I wasn't sure how to phrase the subject for this but you know how when you insert your SD card into a card reader a window pops up asking you what program to launch?  I want it to default to ViewNX, butit's not even in the list.  How can a get it to appear in the list?


----------



## reg (Jun 28, 2008)

Browse ---> C: ---> Program Files ---> Nikon ---> ViewNX ---> ViewNX.exe

double click the viewnx.exe.

I don't know if it actually goes Nikon\ViewNX\ViewNX.exe but the point is to hit browse and find the folder and then find ViewNX.exe.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 28, 2008)

reg said:


> Browse ---> C: ---> Program Files ---> Nikon ---> ViewNX ---> ViewNX.exe
> 
> double click the viewnx.exe.
> 
> I don't know if it actually goes Nikon\ViewNX\ViewNX.exe but the point is to hit browse and find the folder and then find ViewNX.exe.


 

There is no "Browse"!  I'm talking about the popup window you get when you insert a SD card into a USB card reader.


----------



## reg (Jun 29, 2008)

Right but on my computer there's a "Browse" button when it wants me to set a default to open a file type.


----------



## RockDawg (Jul 1, 2008)

Yah, I tried that but setting ViewNX as the default for NEF files doesn't force ViewNX to open when I insert a SD card.  I know my subject title is confusing, but I wasn't sure how to word it concisely.  Thanks anyway.


----------

